# Countdown to extinction.



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

500


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

499


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 25, 2010)

498?

Gich!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

_497_


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

496


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

*495*


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

494


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

493


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 25, 2010)

492


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

491


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 25, 2010)

490


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

*489*


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

_*488 *_


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 25, 2010)

487


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

_486_


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

_485_


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 25, 2010)

484?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

*483*


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 25, 2010)

482


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

_481_


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2010)

looks like we got us a bon voyage party!! bring on the strippers!

The Coming Technological Singularity


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

_480_


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 25, 2010)

Now what exactly are we counting down for?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Now what exactly are we counting down for?



Extinction. Thanks for posting now I can do another number...

479

(_l_) (_/_) (_l_) (_\_) (_l_) (_/_) (_l_)


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 25, 2010)

478


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^^^^^ agh you found me. As in I said I wanted to die by gaining to 450lbs while eating a snickers. But what guy wants to volunteer to be smooshed and die by dutch oven?

476 bitches!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> ^^^^^^^ agh you found me. As in I said I wanted to die by gaining to 450lbs while eating a snickers. But what guy wants to volunteer to be smooshed and die by dutch oven?
> 
> 476 bitches!



Did you like how Mizzou kicked the shit out of OU yesterday?

*475*


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

*474*


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 25, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Did you like how Mizzou kicked the shit out of OU yesterday?
> 
> *475*


 
Hell no, but my week was made when Iowa butt fucked Ut into oblivion. haha.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Hell no, but my week was made when Iowa butt fucked Ut into oblivion. haha.



Mizzou 7-0  

Nice.

*473*


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 25, 2010)

four seventy tree


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 25, 2010)

Whoops


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

471


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 25, 2010)

470


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 25, 2010)

469


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

468


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 25, 2010)

272


hurry up and die


----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2010)

Dibs on 431.

Oh. Uh, and...


----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2010)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

465 you rat bastards!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

464 :jew:


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 25, 2010)

so when 2012 comes around, are you gonna be hiding in a fortified bunker, or partying till the asteroid destroys us all? I'm thinking December 31 aught to be declared "World naked day" I look good naked with margarita dribbling down my chest and junk


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> so when 2012 comes around, are you gonna be hiding in a fortified bunker, or partying till the asteroid destroys us all? I'm thinking December 31 aught to be declared "World naked day" I look good naked with margarita dribbling down my chest and junk



*Yes!*


462


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 26, 2010)

I think Ill be drunk with about 30 people around me at my house, hoping that somebody with do a dive into my freezing ass pool. Maybe I can throw Jason in there. ahah


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2010)

461!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## bio-chem (Oct 26, 2010)

460?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2010)

459


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 26, 2010)

458


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 26, 2010)

457


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2010)

456


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 26, 2010)

455


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 26, 2010)

454


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 26, 2010)

453 fuck you guys ill end it tonight


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2010)

*452*


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2010)

451


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2010)

four fiddy


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2010)

_449_


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

*448*


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 28, 2010)

100+269-45+32+300-12+67+52-315


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

_446_


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 28, 2010)

445


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 28, 2010)

is this like some weird way to get your post count up? 
444


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> is this like some weird way to get your post count up?
> 444



There are better ways to up your post count. If I wanted to use it to up my post count I'd count up, or countdown from one million. This is the countdown to extinction and fools better recognize!

443


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 28, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> is this like some weird way to get your post count up?
> 444



No this is  



442


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> No this is





*441*


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 28, 2010)

440


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

439


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 28, 2010)

438


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

437


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 28, 2010)

gayest thread ever


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> gayest thread ever



No the ones you make are usually much gayer.

436


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't think I've made any...


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Don't think I've made any...



Dammit! Go make some gay threads so I can insult you back!

435


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> gayest thread ever



this would be the greatest forum in the history of forums if this was the gayest thread ever. but the fact is this forum has had much gayer threads in the past
434


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

433


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> this would be the greatest forum in the history of forums if this was the gayest thread ever. but the fact is this forum has had much gayer threads in the past
> 434



No way man. Threads about Lady Gaga and Colon cleansing are not gay, at all!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 28, 2010)

Lady Gaga has a penis.

It's tru.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Lady Gaga has a penis.
> 
> It's tru.



Not according to Prince.

432


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 28, 2010)

431
slowest countdown ever. I think we sent men to the moon and returned them home safely faster than this


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> 431
> slowest countdown ever. I think we sent men to the moon and returned them home safely faster than this



What do you mean? We are already on *430*!

I made it pink so it would be gayer.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 28, 2010)

because 14% completion on something is making great progress. this is like watching sand through an hour glass. not fun.
429


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> because 14% completion on something is making great progress. this is like watching sand through an hour glass. not fun.
> 429



It will be worth it when we all die.

428


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 28, 2010)

427 426 425 424 423 422 421 420 419 418 417 416 415 414 413 412 411 410 409 408 407 406 405 404 403 402 401 400 399 398 397 396 395 394 393 392 392 390


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

389


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

388


----------



## Curt James (Oct 28, 2010)

There's a list somewhere of animals nearing extinction. What are the odds of the _zero post_ coinciding with one of those animals actually becoming extinct?



And, goddammit! I called dibs on 431! bio-chem must DIIIIE now!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm chiming in with a way early 69....cause I want to be one of those cliched cool people who thinks saying 69 is the most awesome number to call out...


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 28, 2010)

387 386 385 384 383 382 381 380 379 378 377 376 375 374 373 372 371 370 369 368 367 366 365 364 363 362 361 360 359 358 357 356 355 354 353 352 351 350 349 348 347 346 345 344 343 342 341 340 339 338 337 336 335 334 332 331 330 329 328 327 326 325 324 323 322 321 320 319 318 37 316 315 314 313 312 311 310 309 308 307 306 305 304 303 302 301 300


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2010)

299


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 29, 2010)

2
9
8


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2010)

_*297*_


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 29, 2010)

296


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 29, 2010)

295


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2010)

294


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 29, 2010)

293 292 291 290 289 288 287 286 285 284 283 282 281 280 279 278 277 276 275 274 273 272 271 270 269 268 267 266 265 264 263 262 261 260 259 258 257 256 255 254 253 251 250 249 248 247 246 245 244 243 242 241 240 239 238 237 236 235 234 233 232 231 230 229 228 227 226 225 224 223 222 221 220 219 218 217 216 215 214 213 212 211 210 209 208 207 206 205 204 203 202 201 200


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2010)

199


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 29, 2010)

198
REDDOG309 has no status


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2010)

197

No REDDOG309 don't...


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 29, 2010)

196 195 194 193 192 191 190 189187 186 185 184 183 182 181 180 179 178 176 175 174 173 172 171 170 169 168 167 166 165 164 163 162 161 160 159 158 157 156 155 154 153 152 151 150 149 148 147 146 145 144 143 142 141 140 139 138 137 136 135 134 133 132 131 130 129 128 127 126 125 124 123 122 121 120 119 118 117 116 115 114 113 112 111 110 109 108 107 106 105 104 103 102 101 100...
now the count down begins .....


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you really sit there and type all that out?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2010)

199


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Did you really sit there and type all that out?



She's wasting her time because when it gets to 1 I'm just going to go into negative numbers.

Unless people just stop posting in this thread...


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha not at all, but somebody cant count.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 29, 2010)

Gheyest thread EVER...

98


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2010)

142


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Gheyest thread EVER...
> 
> 98



You're new to this forum if you actually believe this is the gheyest thread on here.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2010)

999


----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2010)

1000


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2010)

1001


----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2010)

1002


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 29, 2010)

nice to see the relativity of time being displayed. why does it always have to go forward?


----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2010)

Hold up, hold up. It was at... but now it's at... when? What? 

431!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2010)

*430*


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2010)

*420!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2010)

*410*


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 30, 2010)

0..... I win


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2010)

400


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 30, 2010)

plop


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2010)

plop


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 30, 2010)

is there an echo in here?


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 30, 2010)

hello,


Well, what did you hear, my furry friend.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2010)

75


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 1, 2010)

69


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2010)

68


----------



## Brandibeth (Nov 1, 2010)

queef....plop


----------



## ROID (Nov 1, 2010)

this thread failed.


0


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2010)

67


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>



If it's so boring, why do you keep posting here  

66 pick up sticks.


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 3, 2010)

65 still alive


----------



## maniclion (Nov 4, 2010)

1.....Happy new Year...ra ha ha rah a ha hahar


----------



## Curt James (Nov 4, 2010)

*64!
*





YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 4, 2010)

63


----------



## proxy10 (Nov 4, 2010)

it's getting ugly here?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 4, 2010)

I liked it's tongue.  Cumon, 62 or what?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 4, 2010)

61


----------



## Brandibeth (Nov 5, 2010)

2 4 6 8 who do we want to Annihilate ?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2010)

59


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2010)

58


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2010)

57


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2010)

56


are we the only two people home on a friday nite? 

we suck


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2010)

55

I'm not at home. I'm in a coffee shop.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2010)

54

I'm home, so I guess I suck


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2010)

53

Now we've got a serious money game...


----------



## Curt James (Nov 6, 2010)

Are we extinct yet? _Fifty-three?_ We're that close to the end?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 6, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> plop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fizz fizz?






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2010)

52


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Are we extinct yet? _Fifty-three?_ We're that close to the end?



Better put some more on the counter. I've some some sh1t to do.

*1,000,000,000*


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Better put some more on the counter. I've some some sh1t to do.
> 
> *1,000,000,000*



Hey! At least wait till we get to 10!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

50


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

49


----------



## Curt James (Nov 7, 2010)

48


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

47


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

46.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

45


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

Forty-fuckin-four


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

43


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

42


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2010)

41


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

4-oh


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

39


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 7, 2010)

turdy ate


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

37


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

36


----------



## Curt James (Nov 7, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Better put some more on the counter. I've some some sh1t to do.
> 
> *1,000,000,000*







vortrit said:


> 37
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wait! I get it.

*PARALLEL UNIVERSE! *

We have *two *countdowns running _simultaneously!_ What happens to Earth 2 when Earth 1 self destructs?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Wait! I get it.
> 
> *PARALLEL UNIVERSE! *
> 
> We have *two *countdowns running _simultaneously!_ What happens to Earth 2 when Earth 1 self destructs?


 
lol.
Um, yea, so was that 35?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 7, 2010)

No.

I will not continue on this path to extinction!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> No.
> 
> I will not continue on this path to extinction!


 

Please?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh, _okay_.

What's a little extinction anyway?

*35!*


----------



## vortrit (Nov 8, 2010)

34


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 8, 2010)

curt james said:


> oh, _okay_.
> 
> What's a little extinction anyway?
> 
> *35!*


 
yay!

33


----------



## maniclion (Nov 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> yay!
> 
> 33


That's my age and the age Jesus died...also my football number from HS....

32.....there's corn in my poo


----------



## Curt James (Nov 8, 2010)

31


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 8, 2010)

maniclion said:


> That's my age and the age Jesus died...also my football number from HS....
> 
> 32.....there's corn in my poo



30 (um...eeww)


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 8, 2010)

So, what's going on in he-....

29

Oh.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

tweeeennnnntttyyyy 8


----------



## vortrit (Nov 9, 2010)

27


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 9, 2010)

26ish


----------



## vortrit (Nov 9, 2010)

*Porktastic!*


----------



## vortrit (Nov 9, 2010)

25


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

24

I'm smiling.....


----------



## maniclion (Nov 9, 2010)

veintitres


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 9, 2010)

I got dem deuce twos!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

21


----------



## maniclion (Nov 9, 2010)

Well round here, between Normandie and Western, we call this here a little twenty twen twen...


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

19


----------



## Curt James (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Norton1977 (Nov 10, 2010)

17..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 10, 2010)

six teen


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 10, 2010)

Uhh, 15


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 10, 2010)

What do you mean your only 14


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 10, 2010)

lucky 13


----------



## Curt James (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Spunout (Nov 10, 2010)

11


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 10, 2010)

Im a 10 (in my mind)


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

I know a dude that is a perfect *TEN*.

Yummy.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 10, 2010)

IS IT ME?


Number 9
number 9


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 10, 2010)

I am the 8 man.

Who's the Walrus?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 10, 2010)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> IS IT ME?
> 
> 
> Number 9
> number 9


 
4

sorry, baby


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2010)

You extinction has been brought to you by the number:

*3*


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2010)

2


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2010)

*1,000,000*


----------



## maniclion (Nov 11, 2010)

1 Blast Off..........

I just shot a gob load all over my screen....everything looks distorted or maybe I'm finally going blind after all those years of doubting that old wives tale....


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2010)

999,999


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2010)

999,998 

This could take months.

_Years? _


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

999,997

what else are we going to do?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2010)

999,996


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

999,995


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2010)

999,994


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2010)

999,993

I swear I'm going to wait for a page break and then drop the number by 100,000. lol


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 12, 2010)

Over the years 999,992 is about how many beers I've drank.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2010)

999,991


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 12, 2010)

Bunch of Post whores


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2010)

999,990


----------



## Spunout (Nov 13, 2010)

999,989


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2010)

*999,988*


----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2010)

and then????


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 13, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Bunch of Post whores



999,987

Didn't I spank u in another thread?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2010)

999,986 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## slimshady95 (Nov 13, 2010)

51


----------



## Curt James (Nov 14, 2010)

999,985 bottles of beer on the wall.

Wait. _Fifty?_


----------



## Spunout (Nov 14, 2010)

(3.14 x 560^2) + 15,280 = 999,984


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2010)

999,983


----------



## Curt James (Nov 15, 2010)

999,982.00000009


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2010)

999,981


----------



## Spunout (Nov 16, 2010)

_Take one down..._ _pass it around..._ *999,980* _bottles of beer on the wall... _


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 16, 2010)

999,979


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2010)

999,978


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 16, 2010)

999,977

We aint effin dead yet?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2010)

999,996

Almost there...


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 16, 2010)

999,975

you sure this ain't no urban myth ?!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2010)

999,974

No urban myth...


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 17, 2010)

Look a dancing banana.

999,973


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2010)

999,972


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Look a dancing banana.
> 
> 999,973



P.S.






YouTube Video


----------



## Spunout (Nov 20, 2010)

999,971  Look the number is getting smaller!


----------



## cr25ovet (Nov 21, 2010)

999970


----------



## cr25ovet (Nov 21, 2010)

999969 (i need 20 posts lol)


----------



## cr25ovet (Nov 21, 2010)

999968


----------



## cr25ovet (Nov 21, 2010)

999967


----------



## cr25ovet (Nov 21, 2010)

999966


----------



## cr25ovet (Nov 21, 2010)

999965


----------



## cr25ovet (Nov 21, 2010)

999964


----------



## cr25ovet (Nov 21, 2010)

999963


----------



## cr25ovet (Nov 21, 2010)

999962


----------



## cr25ovet (Nov 21, 2010)

999961


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2010)

999,960


----------

